# Covid and training



## iharding (May 8, 2022)

I started noticing increased insulin resistance on Monday, felt increasingly rough during Thursday, and got a positive LFT result. Had a couple of days with resting heart rate >100bpm (normally high 50's) and blood glucose stubbornly not dropping below 15mmol/l despite epic insulin dosage (normally daily total around 30-35 units, on Friday 120 units didn't touch it!). No ketones thankfully. 
Definitely on the mend today. HR is down to the 70s and have had a BG between 4 and 6 for the last few hours, although that's still taking more than double the usual insulin dose to achieve.

Question for anyone else who has experience of a Covid infection while training for an event: How did you get back on track? Any do's and don'ts?

My only plan at the moment is not to even try to run until resting HR is back to normal and watch indicates some solid recovery (it uses HR variability to give a body resource percentage), then try a gentle 5km and see what happens.


----------



## Inka (May 8, 2022)

I’ve had COVID but haven’t been training for any event. However, I did take things easy even when my blood sugars went back to normal. COVID had a nasty habit of improving then having a second go at you!

When’s your event?


----------



## Lucyr (May 8, 2022)

I’ve not been training for event but I’m a month or so on from having covid and only just starting to go back to normal activities, do short slow paced walks etc. I still get the burning in my lungs on any exertion, I’d give it more time yet before trying anything strenuous and build up slowly.


----------



## iharding (May 9, 2022)

I think it's just going to have to be a case of see how it goes, and push back on my tendency to get back out there and train for a while. Event is mid-June, been training towards it for five months. If things aren't back to normal with the next couple of weeks, which sounds unlikely, I will probably have to ask if they'll let me defer until next year.


----------



## ColinUK (May 9, 2022)

I was chatting with Paula Radcliffe yesterday as you do and she said that there are so many things out of your control when you’re training for an event and illness is one of them. 
Listen to your body. Go at the pace it dictates. And don’t worry about what you can’t do.


----------

